# Kindle for Android is HERE!!!!!!



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I know there are many users who have been wondering when Kindle for Android is going to hit their wireless device. Mashable has the answer....

http://mashable.com/2010/05/18/kindle-lands-on-android-this-summer/


----------



## annette (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I just got a Motorola Droid and this was the one thing I preferred on the iPhone. So... hurray!

Annette


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

So this app will also work with the Droid thru verizon and not just on the android from sprint? 

My sister just purchased a droid and we were trying to figure out if there was a Kindle app for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The app is not available yet. . . .until it is I guess you can't be sure. . . .you can sign up to be notified as to when it's ready, however. This link should take you there: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=red_lnd_emwa?docId=165849822


----------



## Reckless Troubadour (Jun 10, 2010)

Still patiently waiting....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Me too. . . .now that I have my Android phone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's the link to Kindle for Android's app.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=red_lnd_shrt_url?ie=UTF8&docId=165849822

I'll accept thanks soon.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Here's the link to Kindle for Android's app.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=red_lnd_shrt_url?ie=UTF8&docId=165849822
> 
> I'll accept thanks soon.


YES!!!! Thank you.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> Here's the link to Kindle for Android's app.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=red_lnd_shrt_url?ie=UTF8&docId=165849822
> 
> I'll accept thanks soon.


Here are my thanks... thanks! thanks! thanks! The wait is over. I'm going to go get my Droid.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you soooo much John!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You're all very much welcome. I love supplying information about as much as I enjoy writing.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> So this app will also work with the Droid thru verizon and not just on the android from sprint?


She can download it through the Market on her Droid. I downloaded it this afternoon, and it works great!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Woo hoo, this makes me even more excited to get my HTC Incredible, which will hopefully ship sooner than the 1 month they estimated...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I turned on WN this morning on my DX and read my blogs. . .both Kindle Blogs talked about how the Android App was available.  So when I was done with my morning news I got on my phone and downloaded it directly from the Android Marketplace. . . .haven't gone to Amazon yet to see how it lists it. .. .but I was able to immediately access my archive from the DROID and d/l a book.  Haven't done a lot of playing yet; navigation looks fairly basic, but quite easy.. . .there are a selection of font sizes and 3 print/background options as well as a brightness slider.  I think it'll be great in a pinch!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Just downloaded the app this morning on my Verizon Driod.  This was the ONLY thing missing that made me jealous of the iPhone.  Not anymore!  It works great and picks up exactly where I left off in all my books...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

I downloaded the kindle for android last night. Didn't have time last night to play with it but did have a few minutes this afternoon.
I have sprints EVO with the 4.3 inch screen. The app is definitely useable. You can vary the screen brightness and switch from a white background with black text to a black background with white text. There is also another screen/text option that I haven't had time to try out yet. When you exit the app it saves and syncs your place in the book. So far I am really pleased with the kindle app on android.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

My sister and her husband just downloaded the kindle app for their droids. She really enjoys hers. I haven't heard back from him yet. So nice to share books again. I got a hold of my sisters droid and downloaded my top 10 have to read books for her to get started 

On the downside, I've noticed that my $20 amazon gift cert is now gone and two new books downloaded to my kindle. Going to have to talk to them about making sure they put gift certs back for their purchases. After all, I've already paid for them to have 11 pages worth of books, the least they could do is buy me a few


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Kindle for Android & Audible for Android - my Droid is truly turning into my main gadget! I've been using Aldiko on my Droid for ebooks that are in non-DRM epub format (thank you smashwords!); I also use Overdrive Media's Droid app to access my library's audiobooks. 

I was so glad to get the Kindle app. Although I'm 56, I still don't need glasses to read (been near-sighted all my life); in fact I have NOT been able to get any good set of glasses (bi-focal, tri-focal, or progressive) that will let me leave my glasses on & comfortably read.

So I am quite happy to read on my Droid - and LOVE having to port around just one gadget & love finally having my Kindle collection available.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I love this app! I left my K2 at home today. I usually bring it to work and read at lunch. I didn't realize it til I was about halfway to work--too far to go back and get it. BUT I can still read at lunch!!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Kindle for Android & Audible for Android - my Droid is truly turning into my main gadget! I've been using Aldiko on my Droid for ebooks that are in non-DRM epub format (thank you smashwords!);


Guess I'm a teensy bit (or mega bit) technologically challenged after all. I agree with everyone and LOVE my Kindle for Android, but I was slightly unhappy that I can only read Amazon books on my Droid. This post changes my world view! I have a bunch of books saved on my 'puter and loaded into my K in mobi form. So am I understanding that I can take those books, reconvert them to epub (Calibre to the rescue!), and import them into my phone with Aldiko? Is it via USB cable, or do I set up my phone to wi-fi into my network and somehow load that way, or what? See? Technologically challenged.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

So I DL the Droid app 

I wanted it to read my blogs..but it won't let me switch my blogs to the Droid. That's kind of lame. I don't like reading on the Droid's backlit small screen (although it will do in a pinch) and the thing I wanted most on Droid is the blogs!

Is it just me with a UE (User error) or can the Droid not have Blog subscriptions?


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Just got my new Droid X last week, and the Kindle app was one of my first downloads!  It's great -- love the way it syncs to my last location on my K2 (and vice versa) as long as I have Whispernet on.  However, it's also verified for me how much I prefer reading on an e-ink display rather than a backlit screen -- so any residual iPad envy I may have had is now gone!  Reading on my phone will be great in a pinch (or if I need to give one of my kids something to read while I'm on my K2), but it definitely won't take over as my preferred method!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> So I DL the Droid app
> 
> I wanted it to read my blogs..but it won't let me switch my blogs to the Droid. That's kind of lame. I don't like reading on the Droid's backlit small screen (although it will do in a pinch) and the thing I wanted most on Droid is the blogs!
> 
> Is it just me with a UE (User error) or can the Droid not have Blog subscriptions?


I haven't looked it up, but from memory, subscriptions are only available through the actual Kindle. The Kindle apps just read books from amazon.com (and not eve DRM-free books you acquired elsewhere and could read on the Kindle itself).


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> (and not eve DRM-free books you acquired elsewhere and could read on the Kindle itself).


But if they are DRM-free, you could convert to e-pub & use another reader app like Aldiko


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I haven't looked it up, but from memory, subscriptions are only available through the actual Kindle. The Kindle apps just read books from amazon.com (and not eve DRM-free books you acquired elsewhere and could read on the Kindle itself).


ACTUALLY, the Android Kindle app WILL read non DRMd books purchased from other places. I have put books from Smashwords and from Manybooks.net into my Android for Kindle folder and read them. You can't download the books (from other sources)directly to your phone, but you CAN download on your computer and then connect your phone to your computer and drag the file into the Kindle file on your memory card. Download the Mobi format. If I want to download directly to my phone then I use Aldiko or FB reader and download epub or FB2 format. Both work well.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> If I want to download directly to my phone then I use Aldiko or FB reader and download epub or FB2 format. Both work well.


Yep; I was doing this too before the Kindle app was released; I have several books from smashwords & coould download directly & use Aldiko.

I've got 4 ebook readers, including of course the Kindle app, & 2 audiobook players on my Droid - & it is so great.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I've got 4 ebook readers, including of course the Kindle app, & 2 audiobook players on my Droid - & it is so great.


CegAbq,
You sound like me.  I've got FB reader, Aldiko, Kindle(of course), Kobo and Barnes and Noble. (I downloaded the Borders app when it was released, but it was so sluggish that I uninstalled it)
What audio players do you have installed?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> What audio players do you have installed?


I use Mortplayer for all my non-audible audiobooks (our public library has a digital audio book collection & I play them through Mortplayer, as well as converting old books on CD to mp3 & play them with this player.
Then since I have an audible.com account, I am using their beta player - which is working nicely, for the most part.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> ACTUALLY, the Android Kindle app WILL read non DRMd books purchased from other places. I have put books from Smashwords and from Manybooks.net into my Android for Kindle folder and read them. You can't download the books (from other sources)directly to your phone, but you CAN download on your computer and then connect your phone to your computer and drag the file into the Kindle file on your memory card. Download the Mobi format. If I want to download directly to my phone then I use Aldiko or FB reader and download epub or FB2 format. Both work well.


Hhm I'd have sworn I tried that and it didn't work. I'll try it again.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Hhm I'd have sworn I tried that and it didn't work. I'll try it again.


Download mobipocket NOT AZW. Can't do it for the indle FOR iPad OR Kindle for iphone, but it works for Kindle for Android.


----------



## Moony (May 30, 2010)

Just a heads up that if you get the new Droid 2 Kindle for Android is preloaded  I tried it out and it's actually really good  I'll probably still use my Kindle for long reading sessions though. If I forget to take my Kindle to class though I can still read on my phone


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to say I LOVE this app. I have a Droid X and on that big screen, the Kindle app is super readable. I love that if I'm stuck in a line or a waiting room or whatever, I can pull up whatever book I'm reading and get right back into it. Best app ever. Next to Alchemy. lol


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I recently downloaded the app for my Droid, but since I carry my Kindle around with me, I haven't really had an opportunity to use it yet. I've played with it a little and it seems really good... but couldn't find a way to turn on TTS. Is it not supported?


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> ACTUALLY, the Android Kindle app WILL read non DRMd books purchased from other places. I have put books from Smashwords and from Manybooks.net into my Android for Kindle folder and read them. You can't download the books (from other sources)directly to your phone, but you CAN download on your computer and then connect your phone to your computer and drag the file into the Kindle file on your memory card. Download the Mobi format. If I want to download directly to my phone then I use Aldiko or FB reader and download epub or FB2 format. Both work well.


This is an old topic, but I found I had to rename them to .prc before the Kindle App picked them up


----------

